
Data-Mining Algorithm Reveals the Stormy Evolution of Mathematics Over 700 Years - aburan28
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601179/data-mining-algorithm-reveals-the-stormy-evolution-of-mathematics-over-700-years/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
> The largest, with 100,000 descendants, originated in 1415 under the auspices
> of Sigismondo Polcastro, a medical doctor in Italy

When I start tracing my mathematical lineage back, I find a couple
bifurcations and eventually get to Ulrich Zasius (1501), Cristoforo Landino
(late 1400s) Moses Perez (same), Elissaeus Jusaeus (late _13_ 00s) and Manuel
Bryennios ( _early_ 1300s):
[http://genealogy.math.ndsu.nodak.edu/id.php?id=184632](http://genealogy.math.ndsu.nodak.edu/id.php?id=184632)
who has 128k descendants.

------
magoghm
"The second transition occurred between 1970 and 1980, when computer science
and statistics merged to form one community." Right now, in the early XXI
Century, there is a big overlap between computer science and statistics
(especially for AI/Machine Learning), but I don't feel like they have merged.

